# GoPro Hero 2 Grainy?! Help please!



## Sick-Pow

looks fucked.

Auto exposure needs a patch/update?


----------



## basso4735

Looks normal to me although I have the hd hero 1. You are pointing it directly at the sun (overexposing), so to expose the dark areas correctly, it gets grainy.

Is that a still from a vid or a picture?


----------



## sm0ke

update the firmware, they fixed alot of hero2 issues last week


----------



## xDOTY

I updated my firmware, thanks for the tips bro. Will later test once I charge back up.


----------



## xDOTY

basso4735 said:


> Looks normal to me although I have the hd hero 1. You are pointing it directly at the sun (overexposing), so to expose the dark areas correctly, it gets grainy.
> 
> Is that a still from a vid or a picture?


Still from video, I screen capped.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

sm0ke said:


> update the firmware, they fixed alot of hero2 issues last week



Nice thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Rider161

Indeed just downloaded the new firmware :thumbsup:


----------



## basso4735

xDOTY said:


> Still from video, I screen capped.


that could also lessen the quality. I have noticed stills comes out worse than actual photos.

Let us now if the firmware helped any.


----------



## Nefarious

As this is a GoPro thread, I'll just hijack and ask a quick question.

I'm looking to get a GoPro and can't decide between the Hero or Hero2. I plan on shooting in 720 at 60 FPS, regardless of which one I get. I don't have much interest in 1080, as my computer would probably self destruct if I tried to load the video. 

Are the features of the Hero2 justifiable if I'm not shooting in 1080? I've read and seen some of the upgrades, but I'm hoping for feedback from someone who has owned both.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xDOTY

basso4735 said:


> that could also lessen the quality. I have noticed stills comes out worse than actual photos.
> 
> Let us now if the firmware helped any.


The firmware did the trick, but now the sad part. I bailed on a crack attack and the camera skipped across the concrete, it is a GoPro, I know, but now I have a nick and it shows as a little smudge. :/ Don't know if I should buy the lens replacement or not. :dunno: 










Idk if you guys can see it, but it on the back of his leg. It shows up every once and a while against darker backgrounds.


----------



## readimag

I would just get some I mean what is 14 dollars for two replacements, buy two packs and be done with it. I did my firm ware update still have the problem in low light as always haha, was hoping they fixed that some how.


----------



## xDOTY

hmm it worked for me. Where was this 14 dollars?


----------



## sm0ke

ya most of my videos came out pink...i was pretty pissed i lost 2 days of footage
and to think i fought the urge to update because i was so anxious to take it out and play with it
next weekend though its on!


----------



## readimag

GoPro Lens Replacement Kit GLK5170 B&H Photo Video

Doty - No I mean really low light like one light on in a room at night what the gopro always has had problems with. I know it is better now with dusk and early light, I guess unless my updated did not work.


----------



## SPAZ

seems like something with the auto exposure, my friend actually just got one today. i'll do a test real fast and see if it's just yours or with all of them.
edit: nevermind, saw the post about the firmware.
doty, i wouldn't have noticed the smudge if you didn't point it out. i think you would be fine, i personally am a perfectionist and wouldn't let that go. if you can live with it you're fine.


----------



## readimag

yeah from what I am tracking all gopros have a problem with this the hero2 is better but it is no 5D canon with 1500 glass on it lol. Only reason I say this is cause I do night jumping (skydiving) and has some problems with low light.


----------



## xDOTY

ah thanks for the link  also, I am a perfectionist, too seeing as I am mainly a filmer/editor trying to get better haha. I really film others and edit it.  Might as well buy it.

Edit: Ordered.  TOO MUCH OF A PERFECTIONIST.


----------



## sm0ke

i just ordered the LCD bacpac and the wrist mount. has anyone used either of these? im skeptical about how well the write mount will perform because when i ride my arms are usually near my waist :dunno:
seems like i would have to make it a point to hold the camera at a particular angle and this would get uncomfortable at some point


----------



## Rider161

I ordered the lcd bacpac(should have it today to try) but didn't order the wrist mount due to thinking it would get uncomfortable at some point.


----------

